# Apple - finally getting on board to save LIION batteries



## GDN

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT211094

This is coming in the next release for the Mac's. Seems they really need to take this a step further and just let the user set the max charge. Several years overdue, but at least they are taking a step or two to save the batteries a little.


----------



## iChris93

In iOS 13 the iPhone batteries stop charging at 80% and then finish charging to 100% based off of your schedule; when you're likely to stop charging the phone. They're slowly implementing changes.


----------



## garsh

Lenovo had a setting on some of their ThinkPad laptops to only charge the battery to 50%.
I don't know why every device (laptop, phone, tablet) doesn't already have some version of this feature.


----------



## M3OC Rules

garsh said:


> I don't know why every device (laptop, phone, tablet) doesn't already have some version of this feature.


Because it's a major reason to buy a new device. I'm looking at a perfectly good watch that is junk because of a bad battery that can't be replaced. If they had cell phone versions that ran on unleaded gas they would make sure the battery-powered phones had this. 

This topic drives me crazy. I don't charge my phone overnight to save the battery and its a hassle. It kills me though that people are generally unaware of this and it costs them money. Even though I generally don't buy Apple products it's great to see them finally doing this because it will drive others to follow.


----------



## msjulie

I'm glad, in a way, that Tesla does not hide part of the battery from me but in all honesty for many? it might be best to let users charge to 'full' whenever they want by making that value really only be maybe 90% or whatever of total capacity. Audi supposedly does that, hides the top % from the user to make them feel the battery fills-up quicker and it also provides a buffer for wear over time.

I feel like this topic is just another way to look at it - the psychology of people is "fill it up" or "charge all the way" whatever, so if a device just does that, for some audience it's the right answer. Basically that's what the iOS and Mac changes do, let you keep your device plugged in (charged up) all the time but more safely (in theory).

Having said that, maybe my phone is lying to me - it's plugged in at my desk during work hours and it persists in telling me it is 100% charged. Optimization is on; maybe it's a bug. Oh well.


----------

